# looking for good deck plans



## protools (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm looking for some good deck plans as I need to have a deck built for our back yard.

The deck will open up to double doors that open to our den and also to sliding doors that open to our kitchen.

It has to be big enough for a patio set, plants, grill, etc..


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Lowes and some lumber yards have software that will help you with this. You need to design it to your house and yard so it must be custom. These programs will also print out your total bill of materials.


----------



## protools (Dec 29, 2009)

are there any sites that show pictures and examples so I have an idea?


----------



## usc529 (Jan 7, 2010)

go to decks.com thats where i got mine at


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

usc529 said:


> go to decks.com thats where i got mine at


it was recommended on to me and was great.

I first tried Lowes and for a basic deck it worked well but decks.com had a greater variety.


----------



## usc529 (Jan 7, 2010)

yes lowes is good for a basic deck and its free. the only thing about decks.com decks is they dont give you alot of info on how to build the deck what you have to do is look really close at the print they give you an kinda figure it out. ive emailed them asking them questions and they reply with no problem


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

I too used lowes planner. They calculate materials and load, so you know it's going to stand up to the weight.....as long as you build it correctly


----------



## Rhizzlebop (Jan 28, 2009)

You could build something like this....

I'm a little further along now than these pictures show. I'm now thinking of extending out with a gravel patio area in front, and put in a fire pit but not sure how to go about that.


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

Lowes and Home Depot have plenty of books on decks.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

And since no one mentioned it, also check with your local building department to determine if your project requires a permit and what the local codes are for deck construction.


----------

